# how do i make wax candles?



## SweetThing (Jun 16, 2011)

Not sure about the wick thing but when I wanted to make some I used little jam jars. The only thing is the wick needs to be heavy to match the diameter of the jar. It worked well though for not having a mold.no need to take it out the jar makes a nice container as well.


----------



## bigevilgrape (Aug 21, 2008)

I've made soy wax candles in mason jars. I get tons of compliments on them.


----------



## Buzzy Bee (Apr 18, 2011)

Hey guys what kind of wick size should i use for a pint jar/ jelly jar sized container?

I was thinking of making my own wicks by dipping some cotton yarn in bee wax.

Perhaps an ECO 12 size? That is a 3.5 inch diameter jar. 

Or should i go with ECO 10 it is 3 inch diameter 

Thanks


----------



## KQ6AR (May 13, 2008)

I haven't had very good luck with large diameter beeswax candles. You might want to try something smaller for you're first experiment.
We have tried 4 different sizes of square braid cotton wick on our 3" dia pillars.
Did you do anything to filter you're wax? Dirty wax will clog the wick. I pour mine through t-shirt material, it plugs up pritty fast though.


----------



## Buzzy Bee (Apr 18, 2011)

yes my wax is very clean i have strained it and it is a nice yellow collar .


i was thinking about a smaller sized jar anyway to make my wax not burn up so fast.

I was thinking about going down to an ECO 2 size wick. 

Thanks for replies


----------



## KQ6AR (May 13, 2008)

Never tried the ECO wicks, or container candles. Our 1 1/2" dia candles seem to burn OK with #2 square braid.
We use 2/0 square braid for the hand dipped tappers. They burn better than any of the others candles we've tried.
You can make molds out of pieces of pipe, with caps on the end.


----------



## nursebee (Sep 29, 2003)

Dadant catalog was a good source for me to figure this out but I only make rolled and dipped candles, nothing in a jar yet or expected.


----------



## honeyshack (Jan 6, 2008)

be careful with jars. i don't know if it has been noted by beeswax burns much hotter than parrafin or soy candles. The jars will be hotter to handle when some one wants to move it. As with glass, the hotter the candle the risk on the glass cracking or breaking. Most containers are not built to handle those temps. Might want to consider tin containers....and do not forget the wick tab. 
The beeswax is so much more dense than the other two. This is the reason for such large wicks in beeswax candles. That said, when burning in containers, what wick worked for the same size pillar will be one or two sizes to big for the container due to retained heat.

Just some things to consider when making something which will have a flame attached to it.


----------



## Bee Bliss (Jun 9, 2010)

To make candles.........
1) use clean beeswax
2) properly sized wick Do not use string or yarn for wick. Do not use wicks with metal core.
3) correct container if one is used

I am currently making beeswax candles in 4 oz clear diamond textured jelly jars with 2/0 wick. The canning jars can take more heat. Also, the 4 oz jelly jars are short making heat less of a problem and there is better oxygen feed to the flame. However, the glass does still get hot.

Note: #2 wick and 2/0 (pronounced 2 aught) are not the same thing.


----------

